# Orijen causing bad gas !



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)

Well I figured this may interest a few people here.. I own a 15 month old Dogue De Bordeaux named George... I adopted George in mid November, I started him on Eagle Pack Holistic, then after some research I decided to switch to Orijen ... After reading about the high quality ingredients I figured it would be a good move for my Dogue.. Unfortunately after 2 months of Orijen I have decided to switch to another food... Everything seems to be great with the Orijen, George's fur looks amazing, silky soft with a beautiful sheen , George has excelent energy, firm stools...However he has the most rancid farts you could possibly imagine, we are talking a stench so bad that several people have actually gagged and nearly vomited... This is the most eye watering, paint peeling gas I have ever encountered... And unfortunately this flatulence was almost non stop.... George is a big cuddler but he stunk so badly nobody wanted to sit with him, heck most of the time he didn't want to sit with himself either... Sometimes he would blow one so bad that he would stare at his own rear in amazement, almost like he was shocked something so foul came out of him..... I have read that as a breed the DDB are prone to gas, however I found it hard to believe his gas was normal........ Anyways I decided to try a new food, I switched to Acana Lamb and apple and even tho its only been about 1 week there has already been a dramatic decrease in the amount of gas and the potency of the gas...George now maybe passes wind 3 times a day that I notice, on Orijen it honestly seemed like 2 to 3 times per hour...... All I can say is thank god the gas was from the food ! I honestly couldnt imagine living with George the way he was on Orijen...... Has anyone else had any experiences like this with certain foods ?


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

This hasn't happened to me, but I don't think this is uncommon (_take that double negative, Mrs. Lind!_). Every dog is different, and they will often react differently to the same foods; that's why, even within the same brand, you will have different formulations.

I wouldn't get so caught up in the idea of getting the 'best' food; once you get away from the corn/meat byproduct stuff, the differences in quality are at the margins. There is no such thing as a 'best' food, only 'better' and 'right'. Orijen is better than, say, Nutro, but it wasn't better than Eagle Pack in your case, and it clearly wasn't the right food.


----------



## awwwyeah206 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi, my 5 mo mini-schnauzer has been on Orijen Puppy for 2 months and he does have some serious gas issues as well. It has improved but not gone away and there are still times when he farts constantly (almost every minute) for a 30 minute period. He's also taking less interest in Orijen lately where he doesn't eat right away. It is weird because he used to go ballistic over it at every feeding time. I'm thinking about changing his food for both reasons.

Does anyone think that the gas is due to the food being too rich and I should move off grain-free or should I try another grain-free? I have noticed a lack of grain-free products specifically for puppies. I know some are all life stages but shouldn't puppies be getting food high in DHA and aren't puppy-specific foods easier to digest?

Other grain free options that are easy for me to get are Evo, Instinct, and Before Grain.
To get off grain-free I'm considering Innova Puppy or Merrick Puppy.

if anyone has input I'd appreciate it.

thanks


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Some dogs do tend to have terrible gas with high protein high fat dog food. You could try a lower protein version of a similar food for example Acana. Some dogs just can't take so much concentrated foods.

All mine are on Orijen and have absolutely no problems with gas or stool. If you are having problems and you've already gone through the adjusting period (4-6 weeks) then you should probably try a different food.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

I think thats more an owner problem then a dog problem...

how much are you feeding?, perhaps you can down his portions a bit.


----------



## doggin' it (Nov 6, 2009)

My 7 month old toy poodle also had horrendous, seemingly non-stop gas on Orijen as well. I have to say your vivid description which I can identify with was hilarious! 

I switched his food to Wellness puppy and he's doing great on it. Those gas bombs are a thing of the past (now just tolerable farts once in a while) and he poops less as well. When he was on Orijen, it seemed like he was pooping out just as much of it as he ate which surprised me because he was extremely healthy, had nice growth and packed on quite a bit of muscle during the 2 months I had him on Orijen.

Just about 2 weeks into Wellness, he already seems to have grown tired of the taste. He's starting to leave food in his bowl and I have to wet the kibble to help him eat it. He never got tired of Orijen, in fact he always got so excited before mealtimes and sucked it up like a Dyson.


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, I 've heard from several friends & people on this forum that they have experienced the gas. Every dog is different and it takes time to do the research to see what food works. Glad you found one. Can you post any pics of George-- I love that breed!!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I think most dogs will thrive on most foods, but no one food will work for all dogs.


----------



## maquignon (Oct 21, 2009)

I would bet my bottom dollar you were overfeeding on orijen. Orijen has 470 kcal/cup, Acana Lamb 390, so if you switched to Acana and kept feeding the same amount, that is why the flatulence stopped, not because Orijen is "too rich." I have seen this hundreds of times when someone switches to a high quality dog food and keeps feeding the same amount as a lesser quality. Eagle Pack is also lower in calories than Orijen so that is probably why the flatulence stopped when you switched to Eagle Pack. Flatulence and loose stools (assuming the dog does not have parasites or is not sick) is almost a sure sign of overfeeding.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I have three who eat Orijen adult for their evening meal, knock on wood, no gas!


----------



## joym (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm brand new here- joined today. I was searching for just what you are describing-'orijen gas', because I have the same problem with Max. He is a 9 week 1/2 Boston Terrier and 1/2 Staffordshire Bull Terrier and I have had him on Orijen Puppy for a week. They list his age and weight on the panel. His gas is so horrible- you describe it perfectly (and humorously- thanks for the laugh this a.m.). I was wondering if this is something that will go away if he stays on it awhile longer or if it sounds like he needs to change to something else. 

I also wanted to know if since he has been on this one for a week, how slowly would I need to introduce another food - something similar but with less protein, which it sounds like he might handle better.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

joym said:


> I'm brand new here- joined today.
> I also wanted to know if since he has been on this one for a week, how slowly would I need to introduce another food - something similar but with less protein, which it sounds like he might handle better.


Welcome to the forum! I would give it 4-6 weeks to see if this changes, it can take that long to know. If you decide to change, I would change over a one week period.


----------



## joym (Sep 8, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Welcome to the forum! I would give it 4-6 weeks to see if this changes, it can take that long to know. If you decide to change, I would change over a one week period.


Thank you- although I'm cringing at the thought of living with this smell for 4-6 weeks. I have him crated in my bedroom at night and spend a lot of time with my head under the covers or buried in my pillow


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Jackson is a dog who NEVER has gas, like EVER. And he had gas on Orijen Adult. So odd. I think it's a great food, just didn't work for us. He did have much better luck on Acana.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Jackson is a dog who NEVER has gas, like EVER. And he had gas on Orijen Adult. So odd. I think it's a great food, just didn't work for us. He did have much better luck on Acana.


Glad you said this, not that Jackson has gas but "I think it's a great food, just didn't work for us". I get so tired sometimes when someone says a food is crap because ______- (fill in the blank). All dogs are different! What's he on now, Acana?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> Glad you said this, not that Jackson has gas but "I think it's a great food, just didn't work for us". I get so tired sometimes when someone says a food is crap because ______- (fill in the blank). All dogs are different! What's he on now, Acana?


He ate Acana the longest and I still really like the food. He rotated between Grasslands and Prarie for over a year.

He had a supposed bout of pancreatitis a month and a half ago so I went on the search for a lower fat food. Ended up finding Castor & Pollux Organix Weight Mgt... but he is now on their regular adult Organix food and is doing fabulous. It's not grain-free, but like you said, what works for one dog won't work for another. And I've been extremely happy, in just a months time, with this food.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Jacksons Mom said:


> He ate Acana the longest and I still really like the food. He rotated between Grasslands and Prarie for over a year.
> 
> He had a supposed bout of pancreatitis a month and a half ago so I went on the search for a lower fat food. Ended up finding Castor & Pollux Organix Weight Mgt... but he is now on their regular adult Organix food and is doing fabulous. It's not grain-free, but like you said, what works for one dog won't work for another. And I've been extremely happy, in just a months time, with this food.


That's great! I thought I had one dog that didn't need grainfree but she has frequent, humongous poops if it's not grainfree.


----------



## carlyms (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a lab hes ten years old, hes been on Orijen for quite some time, its a good food but he is very gassy and boy does it SMELL and his poop is often loose, maybe just not the food for him, i am thinking of switching.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

carlyms said:


> I have a lab hes ten years old, hes been on Orijen for quite some time, its a good food but he is very gassy and boy does it SMELL and his poop is often loose, maybe just not the food for him, i am thinking of switching.


Champion is one of the companies that looks good but has virtually no nutritional expertise. The reason why many many dogs are gassy or loose is because the food is poorly made. The cook ratios are too low.

Bad and expensive product.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

WasChampionFan said:


> Champion is one of the companies that looks good but has virtually no nutritional expertise. The reason why many many dogs are gassy or loose is because the food is poorly made. The cook ratios are too low.
> 
> Bad and expensive product.


What brand of food do you feed?


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

LilasMom said:


> What brand of food do you feed?


I have several dogs on three different Annamaet formulas, Ultra, Salcha & Manitok. Your little cutie would like Salcha & Manitok.

Do some research on the guy that owns the company. The Facebook page has lots of customers on it too.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

My dogs eat raw, but thanks


----------



## Cyreen (May 23, 2012)

WasChampionFan said:


> The cook ratios are too low.


What does that even mean? 

All Orijen products meet the AAFCO nutrient standards. I was having the same flatulence issues with Blue Buffalo Life Protection puppy food (which evidently doesn't have AAFCO adequacy statements) and am in the process of slowly transitioning to Orijen.

It's not about bad products, it's about the right product, properly introduced and fed in the right quantities.

Edit: Oh wait, WasChampionFan's been banned - never mind .


----------



## Joannasssss (Jun 21, 2020)

nitrojedi said:


> Well I figured this may interest a few people here.. I own a 15 month old Dogue De Bordeaux named George... I adopted George in mid November, I started him on Eagle Pack Holistic, then after some research I decided to switch to Orijen ... After reading about the high quality ingredients I figured it would be a good move for my Dogue.. Unfortunately after 2 months of Orijen I have decided to switch to another food... Everything seems to be great with the Orijen, George's fur looks amazing, silky soft with a beautiful sheen , George has excelent energy, firm stools...However he has the most rancid farts you could possibly imagine, we are talking a stench so bad that several people have actually gagged and nearly vomited... This is the most eye watering, paint peeling gas I have ever encountered... And unfortunately this flatulence was almost non stop.... George is a big cuddler but he stunk so badly nobody wanted to sit with him, heck most of the time he didn't want to sit with himself either... Sometimes he would blow one so bad that he would stare at his own rear in amazement, almost like he was shocked something so foul came out of him..... I have read that as a breed the DDB are prone to gas, however I found it hard to believe his gas was normal........ Anyways I decided to try a new food, I switched to Acana Lamb and apple and even tho its only been about 1 week there has already been a dramatic decrease in the amount of gas and the potency of the gas...George now maybe passes wind 3 times a day that I notice, on Orijen it honestly seemed like 2 to 3 times per hour...... All I can say is thank god the gas was from the food ! I honestly couldnt imagine living with George the way he was on Orijen...... Has anyone else had any experiences like this with certain foods ?


Omg! I can't believe it! We had the same experience like that. My dog has extremely smelly gas which could kill me in a second. I am going to switch other dog food. I personally think the high protein of Orijien might not suitable for my dog.


----------

